# Ormar Vision In White (Cole's daughter)



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

She lives up to her name. Beautiful girl!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*Beautiful Girl*

Ora,
She is stunning……simply stunning, congrats on the wins. How does a Canadian CH work? And how many points do you need to finish a puppy? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That's wonderful yet no surprise.

She looks lovely. :angel2:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Ora,
> She is stunning……simply stunning, congrats on the wins. How does a Canadian CH work? And how many points do you need to finish a puppy? Forgive my ignorance.



Olie , Oodlejpoodle's mom & LUlman, 

Thank you very much for your nice comments of Nina.

A Cda. championship requires a dog to earn 10 points including 2 majors. Then they can be declared by the CKC a champion of record and a certificate confirming same is sent to the owner of the dog.

Winning from the classes for an 8 mos old puppy (Nina) at her very first show is a nice win, but winning as an 8 mos old puppy from the GROUP which Nina accomplished back to back at that same show is an honor and an achievement of which we are very proud.

I was told this pretty showy muffin will go places in future and we certainly hope she continues with her winning ways.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Ora and Nina !

Nina truly is a "vision." Look at that beautiful girl @ 8 months !

All is well now that the Ormar Gang is back on PF ... 

Toulouse and Lautrec just cheered in honor of your return :cheers2:.
OK, it's true ... they had a little encouragement from mom.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations, Ora!* Nina is more than a "vision," she's so pretty she's like a dream! Or maybe even a hallucination? But it's for certain you're_ not _hallucinating what a standout winner she is. What a great accomplishment, I just know she's going all the way, and fast. 

You know I'm crazy about Cole, from his jet black nose to his beautiful rump; his daughter is DEFINITELY a "chip off the old block"! So looking forward to seeing more of her. Kiss Nina for me, but me don't leave any tell-tale pink lipstick marks on her gorgeous white head!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pudel-Luv & Chagall's mom:

Thank you ladies, for such nice comments. Trully appreciated.

I love your babies too and the Ormar gang returns the same kisses to all 3 of your lovely dogs.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

VERY PRETTY!!! Congratulations.
Quit drooling Olie...lol


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Gloria: (Tintlet)

You know just how much a I LOVE your dogs and knowing Katina does too.

Olie, are you really drooling.... Wait till May 19th..


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

She is very beautiful! you must be very proud.


----------

